# Any RV Club Chapters in SF Bay Area?



## dtbraun (Oct 6, 2004)

A decade ago when I had my Safari motorhome, I decided I wanted to get into a Good Sam chapter so we could go on periodic group outings. What I found was all the chapters were really 'old' and didn't want kids around. So Sue Bray of Good Sam talked me into starting a family chapter. It lasted a few years and we all had some really great times. We probably got to ten families. But then I got rid of RV and my kids got heavy into horse showing. Playin' Again Sams lasted awhile longer then faded.

What I remember was it was fun camping with a bunch of people you got to know. You did activities, socialized, saw the sights together, etc. The kids always had a great time playing with each other. The outings gave everyone something to plan and look forward to. Then every year we had a holiday party at someone's house to finish out the year and get ready to start the next.

Does anyone know of any 'family' RV chapters close to the San Francisco Bay Area? Martinez is in the east bay near the Delta. My daughters are 14 and 11, so other families with teens would be great.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Dan I'm going to give you a link to a group I was a part of when I lived in Stockton, folks in the group come from the Bay area, East Bay, Sac, up around Ukiah and even down around LA. The group is called the Nick-Neff-Coughers, which stands for North Central California Non-Exclusive PopUp & Hybrid Camping Organization of Friendly Folks. It started off as a group that wasn't just Popup owners, but some of us had Hybrids too, and I know they would welcome an Outback owner too. It is anything but a formal rules type of club, they exist to camp and have fun. Here is their website. I miss the group tons and would encourage you to check them out, though be aware of their tom-foolery!

Why join? What other club winterizes their campers like this?


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

Winterizing? I thought that was prep for a regular outing. Napa Valley camping!


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

At least I wasn't the only one thinking that......But where do you put the Merlot?

Tim


----------



## Paul_in_Ohio (Sep 29, 2004)

In my glass, Please!


----------

